# Judge Glove box emblem clips



## trainman115 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi 
Would anyone by chance know where I can get three clips to hold on a JUDGE emblem on the glovebox lid for my 69 there is three studs sticking out the back and I know there is clips to hold it on but I cant find no where to buy them any help will be greatly appreciated


----------

